# 2006 Fuji Team



## Steve-a-Reno (Aug 15, 2003)

Anyone know the torque value for a 2006 Fuji Team seatpost clamp? Frame is carbon and post is Ritchey WCS aluminum if that matters.


----------



## daivs_T (Feb 2, 2009)

5nm is best bet..


----------

